# The Betta Fish Picture Game.



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

So, I cam up with this idea of having a Betta Fish picture game. There are only two rules, the pictures must be of betta's, tanks, decors, plants, foods, medicines, betta photography, or any kind of picture that either relates to betta's. 

Here's an example:

Poster #1 Find a picture of a Mustard Gas Plakat

Poster#2









Poster#2 then goes on to say the next picture they want someone to find.

I'll start off by asking someone to find a Royal Blue Halfmoon Male


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

It doesn't have to be your own personal photo right?
#2
#3 Find a Piebald Doubletail.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Nope 

#3









#4 Find a purple Super Delta


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

#4 (might be a HM but looks SDeT to me...) :-?










#5 Find a blue grizzle HM


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#5









#6 find me a black orchid giant betta


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

#6









#7
Betta Hammock


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

#7 









#8 Find a picture of a planted betta tank.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

#8 (this is My sorority tank!)
#9 Betta Fry!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

#9











#10
Find me a picture of a marimo moss ball!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

#10

View attachment 65290




#11 find a starfish tank decoration


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

#11










#12: An aquascaped betta tank!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#12









#13: the most perfectly formed HMPK ever.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

#13: This guy was Under Perfect Form...he's gorgeous!










#14: Wild Strohi Betta.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#14:









#15: a sorority featuring at least six bettas in at least six different colors.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

#15: SO HARD TO FIND!









#16: Find a Double Tail Half Moon Plakat with a matching female (dont have to be same pic)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#16:


















#17: a doubletail crowntail betta


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

#17:









#18: A betta eating a blood worm


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

#18:
View attachment 65400


#19: Dark Green-Red HMPK


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

#19








# 20 Asian themed betta tank


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

#20
#15 I would have posted my sorority but they are in QT right now.
#21 Betta in a community tank.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

#21:
View attachment 65435


#22: Biological Filter!


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

#22
#23 A moss ball


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

# 23









#24
A single color theme in a betta tank. (ie: everything (gravel, decor, fish) is the same color)


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

#24 - all different shades of green. 









#25
An opaque white rose tail betta.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#25:









#26 - a zombie betta or other monster-betta (can be a cartoon)


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

#26 - This guy looks pretty monster-ish to me!









#27 - Baby brine shrimp


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

#27










#28 Prime Water Conditioner


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

#28.









#29. Blue Butterfly Betta


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

#29 










#30 Betta looking at a snail


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

# 30








# 31
Purple Over Half Moon Betta


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

#31 (this is the best I could find! lol) 

#32 Betta and ghost shrimp


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

32









#33 black plakat


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

#33
#34:find a betta and a cat together


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

#34









#35 - A betta and a dog together.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

#35- do i get extra points for being unconventional?









#36 - a five-color fancy betta.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I think you should. I would have just posted a pic of my dog staring at one of my fish haha

#36 










#37 A Betta flaring at its reflection in a mirror (not just the tank wall)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

#37 all i could find sorry.... 

View attachment 68889



#38 a picture of a village themed betta tank. >


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

#38 how about a Betta village? (I couldn't find one with a village theme. And I can't figure out how a Betta can breathe in this thing!!! But it looks like one is pictured at the top right???)










#39 Betta jumping into the air!


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

#39







This is the best picture I could find
#40- Mac Computer Tank


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

#40










#41
Dragonscale HMPK Betta


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

possibly?









42. clowntail


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

42: 









43: an ugly betta (because i don't think it can happen.)


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

way to ruin it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

43.






44. Orange Dalmatian CT.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

44. Well, I found orange dalmatians, and CTs. But not all together in one fish. So I present two photos. 
44a) Orange dalmatian and 
44b) CT that has reverse-kinda-dalmatian-like coloring. Kinda. LOL




















45. Mutilcolor HM that has blue, orange and white colors.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think that anyone has bred an orange dalmatian CT yet. (Well, they're probably tucked away in some Thai breeder's collection.)

45. 









46. One eyed betta


----------

